# t/c contender vs encore. questions.



## tripled13 (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to expand into more pistol hunting. Have a t/c contender s/s in 14" 7-30 waters topped w/ 2x6 bushnell. killed deer out to 50yds.  want to learn more about t/c in pistols and SHORT rifles. Want maybe pistol and short rifle in matching calibers.  hunt from small box stands w/ no shots over 125 yds.  where can I to learn about t/c and best place to acquire them?  hardly any posts on MARKETPLACE W/ T/C'S.   Any help appreciated.


----------



## Richard P (Dec 11, 2011)

Search www.specialtypistols.infopop.cc.com (it comes up if you just search specialty pistols).  Also look on GraybeardOutdoors (go2gbo.com).  
    You have a good set-up already. The 7-30 is all you'd need for Ga critters.  The GrayBeard market has Contenders and Encores. The Encore is larger, stronger, and more suited to rifle cartridges larger than 30-30 and 35 Rem.  You can pm me.


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 11, 2011)

tripled13 said:


> I want to expand into more pistol hunting. Have a t/c contender s/s in 14" 7-30 waters topped w/ 2x6 bushnell. killed deer out to 50yds.  want to learn more about t/c in pistols and SHORT rifles. Want maybe pistol and short rifle in matching calibers.  hunt from small box stands w/ no shots over 125 yds.  where can I to learn about t/c and best place to acquire them?  hardly any posts on MARKETPLACE W/ T/C'S.   Any help appreciated.



Hey Tripled, take a look at one of my favorite sites: http://www.bullberry.com/
I have several of his barrels and two stock sets, LOVEUM! Each one is a tack driver.  Good Luck with it. (recommend the .218 Bee)  :jump::jump::jump:

John I.


----------



## Win1917 (Dec 11, 2011)

Between the two I've come to like Contenders more than Encores for pistols. The smaller lighter frame just feels better to me. That said, I recently got a custom grip for my Encore and a 10" barrel and I'm enjoying it a lot more now and probably won't get another  Encore barrel longer than 12" unless it's gonna be a bench or long range varmint barrel. 

Both make sweet carbines. I prefer the 21" or shorter Contender barrels and 24" and under for Encores.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/index.php/board,24.0.html?PHPSESSID=ipsve8a0o25llijtf9nqj0ana3


----------



## Ellis Prairie (Dec 19, 2011)

Give  hhsportshop.com  a look ,they have the best prices I've found. If you're wanting a SHORT rifle, they have some 16.25" Encore barrels in 243 and 308. I just put a carbine togather using one in 7-08 over all length 30.75"


----------

